# VPN Zugriff auf gehosteten Windows-Server



## ronaldh (2. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich erarbeite ein Konzept für den weltweiten Zugriff auf Daten, die durch eine komplexe Windows-Applikation bereit gestellt werden. 

Für Teilbereiche gibt es ASP-Seiten, ansonsten müssten aber Datenaufbereitungen direkt in den Windows-Anwendungen auf dem Server ablaufen. Im Grunde soll der Server wie ein In-House Server laufen, nur das er halt bei z.B. einem Provider steht.

Demzufolge würden neben den ASP-Anwendungen, mit denen man bestimmte Abfragen realisieren kann, auch VPN-Zugriffe erfolgen können.

Ermöglichen beispielsweise Windows-Server, die 1&1 anbietet, VPN-Zugriffe? Da der Server ja letztlich wie ein In-House Server arbeiten soll, müssten eigentlich auch mehrere Zugriffe gleichzeitig möglich sein. Ich finde bei 1&1 (und auch anderen Providern) aber nirgends z.B. Benutzerzahlen (und Windows-Server werden ja in der Regel über die Anzahl der Benutzer lizenziert!

Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee, wie so etwas realisiert werden könnte? Natürlich ist mir klar, dass eine derartige Installation niemals so schnell laufen kann, als wenn man über ein LAN auf den Server zu greift. 

Grüsse
Ronald


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (4. April 2009)

Hallo ronaldh,

du könntest auf dem Windows Server einen OpenVPN Server installieren. Deine Clients könnten sich einzeln auf dem OpenVPN Server einloggen oder du Routest das ganze über einen Rechner in deinem Netzwerk.
Außerdem gibt es bei OpenVPN auch noch, je nach Einsatzbereich, die möglichkeit ein geroutetes oder ein gebridgetes VPN zu wählen. Bei einem gebridgeten VPN könnten Clients die eingeloggt sind untereinander wie in einem Lokalen Netzwerk komunizieren, da bei einer Bridge auf Ethernetebene arbeitet. Somit laufen darüber auch IP fremde Protokolle wie IPX und MAC Adressen.

Ich hoffe das ist etwa das was du suchst.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## ronaldh (6. April 2009)

Hallo GalaxyWarrior,

danke für Deine Tipps, das klingt interessant. Ich werde mir das mal ansehen.

Viele Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2009)

Hallo ronaldh,

ich würde empfehlen, noch mal einen Schritt zurück zu gehen. Warum habt ihr denn in Betracht gezogen, den Server outzusourcen, wenn auf dieses Gerät primär nur von euch intern zugegriffen wird?

Zur Realisierung wären verschiedene Szenarien vorstellbar - bspw. über das Windows-eigene IPSec, das zuvor genannte openVPN oder auch eine externe VPN-Appliance. Die zu präferierende Variante lässt sich dann aber nur in einer genauen Einzelfallbetrachtung ermitteln.

Wenn hier weiterer Bedarf besteht, kannst du mir auch gerne mal eine Email an info /at/ busoft /punkt/ de zukommen lassen - die obigen Varianten könnten wir dann einmal zusammen durchsprechen, um daraus - wenn gewünscht - ein Angebot zu Realisierung zu erstellen.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## ronaldh (15. April 2009)

Hallo Arne,

danke für Deine Ausführungen. Ich werde Dir eine Mail schicken...

Viele Grüsse
Ronad


----------

